

LegoBlocks – A block based Rich Text editor made using React - brijeshb42
http://bitwiser.in/legoblocks/

======
jacquesm
Suggest you change your name _before_ you gain traction and get sued.

~~~
brijeshb42
Can that really happen?

~~~
jacquesm
It _will_ happen.

